# Hidden Beauty: New Disneynature Movie about Pollinators



## Gibbus (Apr 22, 2009)

Looks phenomenal!!
(However, without car chases, a hip-hop soundtrack, or explosions, I doubt it will play much in the States)


----------



## arnaud (Aug 2, 2009)

Hey, _March of the Penguins_ did pretty well. Who knows.


----------

